# Matthew Riddle out of short retirement, fights at Bellator 109 in November



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Matthew Riddle out of short retirement, fights at Bellator 109 in November
> 
> by Matt Erickson on Oct 03, 2013 at 3:00 pm ET
> 
> ...



http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...retirement-fights-at-bellator-109-in-november


----------

